# progesterone after embryo transfer??



## Emsley (Aug 24, 2009)

Can anyone help me with info about progesterone after embryo transfer??

I had ET on Friday, and was given progesterone pessaries (400mg cyclogest) to take twice a day, for 12 days. But I've heard that other people are given more than that - some seem to start taking them before ET, and some take them for much longer than 12 days. When I asked at the clinic, they just said that was the way they did things there [their answer to everything], and taking them for longer hadn't been shown to make any difference. But I'm worried- surely the whole point is to make the lining of the womb easier for implantation and pregnancy?? And if it doesn't make any difference, how come other clinics give them for longer?? I'm confused!

I'd be really grateful to hear about anyone else's experiences with this.....

Thanks,

Gerii, xx


----------



## Kerrie_1975 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yes I have been given it for twice a day only too. Was asked to start it after ET. This is my second IVF cycle, and was the same last time too. But i was asked to up it to three when I started getting too much brown discharge. 

K.x


----------



## Dawne (Jul 6, 2008)

That was my prescription too. It does vary from person to person and my understanding of it is that it's a"top up" to what your body would produce naturally. If someone has been told to use it differently, it would be on their clinic advise and would depend on their previous experience.
Contact your clinic if you are worried, but this sounds normal to me.

Hope this helps.

Dawne


----------



## mnavarra (Aug 17, 2009)

Our clinic in Cardiff told us to take 2 a day of the 400mg cyclogest presseries from day of egg collection then carry on until wk 12 of a pregnancy so i am now 14 days past my egg transfer and taking them as got a BFP.  Lucky me.

We managed to get local NHS to prescribe them on NHS so no cost thank god as £30 a pack for 1 wks supply at our clinic but only £12 for same pack online i noticed.

I also take 5mg prednislone steroid daily until wk7 of pregnancy and have been taking these for 4 wks now.  Apprently helps reduce miscarriage risk and egg quality imoproved.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

It really can vary clinic to clinic/consultant to consultant so please don't worry that some may be on higher dose than you, or be on slightly different progesterone support meds.

For our first IVF I was prescribed 400mg of cyclogest twice a day....this seems to be fairly standard. I've since had other things added to the mix or instead of cyclogest (crinone, HCG injections during 2ww not just as trigger before EC) but that's because I've had early bleeding in fresh IVF treatment cycles, despite in natural menstrual cycles having high progesterone levels...last IVF I had gestone injections......so we're all different ! 

There's a few posts on this 2ww board asking similar, as well as polls on Voting board so maybe have a little search of old messages...here's a couple I found quickly using search tool 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128180.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133209.0;viewResults

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=134026.0

You will have some amount of natural progesterone but because you have eggs collected rather than natural ovulation then the corpus luteums may not have formed completely well (the area of follicle where egg pops in natural ovulation which releases progesterone) so then clinics often prescribe some form of progesterone support as this helps keep womb lining thick for possible implantation.

The HCG injection you have before EC not only prepares and matures the follicles & eggs for EC but also tricks your body into thinking it's already pg (as its same hormone released from implanted embie) and so your ovaries/corpus luteum continue to release rogesterone because of this. Interestingly I have also read where a few clinics don't give any support...can't remember where I read it now, was some time back and can't even remember if on here (FF) or whilst I was surfing the net........

Honestly hun, I wouldn't worry, you should be fine on 400mg x 2 per day.

Good luck
Natasha 



mnavarra said:


> I also take 5mg prednislone steroid daily until wk7 of pregnancy and have been taking these for 4 wks now. Apprently helps reduce miscarriage risk and egg quality imoproved.


Congratulations on your BFP  

Prednisolone isn't a standard medication through treatment. It's usually only prescribed if have diagnosed immune issues such as raised natural killer cells which can cause problems with implantation and miscarriage. It does seem that the odd few clinics will prescribe these steroids as well as other meds such as anticoagulents (clexane, aspirin) even if don't have any diagnosed issues but that's not standard procedure for majority of clinics. I'm prescribed 40mg clexane, 25mg prednisolone and 75mg aspirin during treatment and if get BFP then have to take till at least 12 weeks....in a natural cycle if get pg then have to start asap after the +ve result...this is 'cos I have immune and blood clotting problems which have caused implantation probs leading to early mc's and BFNs. Only mentioned that as didn't want to confuse others who may be wondering why they've not been prescribed these things along with standard progesterone support 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Emsley (Aug 24, 2009)

Thank you so much, everyone, for your replies!!

This has put my mind at rest (well, as much as anything ever can!)- I was just worried that I should be doing more...My 2 embies are 'only' grade 5 (where 10 is good) and have some fragmentation, and I just wanted to give them the best chance I could.... But I guess I just have to wait it out now....

Thanks again for your help; and good luck to everyone!!

Gerii, xx


----------



## RP (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello,
My day4 progesterone post transfer of 5day embryo was 12.5 after prog shot it came to 47 next day after shot it was tested 45 , am worried does this mean implantation failed


----------



## fingers_crossed1982 (Aug 5, 2011)

I am on 1 x 400 cyclogest per day. My clinic only gives 2 on second round ivf, not sure why but it is our first go so not quite sure what to expect.


----------

